# Nice original BSA Paratrooper Bicycle



## stingrayjoe (Feb 19, 2022)

I came across these photos of a bike I had in 2015. Not sure if the photos made it to this section back then.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi @stingrayjoe 

That is about as nice as they get. Thank you for sharing the pictures.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DaGasMan (Feb 20, 2022)

It looks like it just rolled out of the Horsa Glider in Holland '44. 
"... Colonel Frost? A message from Major Urquart! The Germans have ..."


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 22, 2022)

I wish I knew you then Joe; that bike is lovely!


----------



## Pedalpat (May 8, 2022)

One of the bikes I always wanted but alas prices and rarity of such a beauty have reached a little beyond my grasps...for the moment at least. 

That was a nice one


----------



## ditchpig (May 9, 2022)

Pedalpat said:


> One of the bikes I always wanted but alas prices and rarity of such a beauty have reached a little beyond my grasps...for the moment at least.
> 
> That was a nice one



Don't give up! I found mine on Kijiji last year for $700 shipped. Nowhere near this nice and missing parts...but like you I'd been hoping to find one for over 20 years. Keep the faith!
Kryn


----------



## dnc1 (May 10, 2022)

A friend of mine has just been given one of these (yes, given, for free!!!!!), some people get lucky.  Fresh out of a barn after around 50 years.
His is missing a brake caliper, cable and lever, but I'm donating a caliper to the project, he gets luckier and luckier!


----------

